# féru en la matière



## Anikam

Bonjour,

J'ai souvent entendu l'expression "féru en la matière" et je l'emploie moi-même. On me dit cependant qu'elle n'est pas correcte, qu'on doit dire "féru de grammaire" ou "féru de peinture", etc. mais jamais "féru en la matière". Pourriez-vous me dire si cela est exact ? Je vous en remercie d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Féru_ signifiant littéralement _frappé, atteint_, il est logique d'employer la préposition _de_ lorsque l'on mentionne _*de* quoi_ l'on est frappé ou atteint. Maintenant, il faut se demander si _féru_ peut être employé absolument, car c'est le cas dans l'expression _féru en la matière_, où _en la matière_ n'est qu'un simple complément adverbial servant à préciser la nature du mal dont on est victime (_féru en la matière = féru dans cette matière_, comme l'on dit _fort en grammaire_). Tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que je ne condamnerais pas le tour avec _en_, mais j'éviterais en revanche de l'utiliser chaque fois que _de_ convient.


----------



## Anikam

Merci beaucoup, Maître Capello.


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

N'y aurait-t-il pas une petite confusion avec _ferré _(_en _la matière, _sur _la grammaire) ?


----------



## Anikam

Il est possible que l'usage de cette expression provienne de cette confusion, en effet. Je n'y avais pas pensé. Mais j'aime bien la réponse de Maître Capello, qui autorise l'emploi de "féru en la matière", car j'aime bien l'entendre. En plus, je la trouve logique (la réponse).


----------



## pointvirgule

Nanon said:


> N'y aurait-t-il pas une petite confusion avec _ferré _(_en _la matière, _sur _la grammaire) ?


Nanon a tout à fait raison : _en la matière_ va avec _ferré_. _*Féru en la matière_ est àmha une fôte de vokabulère que je n'hésite pas à condamner sans appel. Désolé, Anikam et Capello. 

_Féru _employé absolument signifie au propre : « _Vx_ ou _littér._ Être frappé et, _p. ext.,_ blessé » (v. _sans coup férir_).
Et au figuré : « Être atteint, touché affectivement, moralement » (Trésor)

Dans le sens de « être pris d'un vif intérêt pour », _féru _est accompagné de la préposition _de_.

À noter : alors que _féru de_ exprime une passion pour qqn ou qqc, _ferré _dénote une connaissance profonde d'un sujet.
Ainsi, *_féru en grammaire_, si on acceptait cette tournure, n'aurait pas le même sens que « fort en grammaire ».


----------



## Nanon

Loin de moi l'idée de condamner quoi que ce soit. "Féru en la matière" est, en effet, fréquent. Mais, aussi bien argumentée que soit (comme toujours ) la réponse de Maître Capello, on est en droit de se poser la question de savoir s'il y a contamination. D'autant que, tout comme lui, j'éviterais "féru en" (si je disais autre chose que "ferré") avec tout complément autre que "la matière".

Edit : j'ai voulu répondre diplomatiquement, mais pointvirgule a répondu... sans appel, une seconde avant.


----------



## Anikam

Ainsi donc, Pointvirgule condamne (sans appel) tandis que Maître Capello et Nanon tolèrent... 
Pour la petite histoire, j'avais écrit : "Une libraire, bien que très jeune, férue en la matière". Une personne m'a corrigée, réécrivant : "Une libraire, bien que très jeune en la matière, très férue"", en alléguant que ce voisinage de "féru" et de "en" la gênait toujours beaucoup. 
Je voulais parler d'une jeune libraire, à la fois passionnée et très connaisseuse de (ou en) romans policiers (polars) et de faits divers, qui, voici quelques années, a ouvert sa librairie spécialisée (uniquement, donc, en polars et en histoires, récits de faits divers). Si je comprends bien, là, "ferré(e)" conviendrait mieux ? (Mais elle est aussi passionnée... Il est vrai qu'en l'occurrence, ce que je veux mettre en relief , ce sont ses connaissances sur la question, leur étendue...)
Alors, "bien que très jeune, _ferrée en_ la matière" ? J'avoue que ça me fait tout drôle...


----------



## Nanon

Mais si : _férue de romans policiers_, ou _ferrée en matière de romans policiers_. Pour moi, cela passe tout seul. Avec une nuance de sens : la passion pour _férue_, la connaissance "académique" pour _ferrée_.

NB - Je ne "tolère" pas, mais je n'aime pas condamner non plus.


----------



## Nicomon

Un proche synonyme de _féru_ serait_ mordu.

_Diriez-vous _« mordu en la matière »? _Moi, pas. Alors, pourquoi _féru en la matière? 

_J'ai bien envie aussi de condamner sans appel.  Chose certaine, je ne tolère pas bien. 

Cela dit, je ne raffole pas non plus de la correction suggérée à Anikam : _Une libraire, bien que très jeune en la matière, très férue.

_Suggestion (on peut sûrement faire mieux) : 
-_Une libraire férue de romans policiers et (déjà) ferrée en la matière malgré son très jeune âge..._


----------



## Anikam

_"Mordu"_, _"fondu en la matière"_, c'est vrai, ça ne va pas...
Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, _"ferrée" _ne m'enthousiasme pas. Si je connaissais, certes, cet épithète, c'était appliqué à la mule (en plus, je suis petite-fille de maréchal ferrant...) ou aux souliers ou.. à Léo (avec une majuscule...). Je plaisante un peu, mais sérieusement, je l'ai rarement rencontré dans ce sens-là. Cela me choque donc sans doute par manque d'habitude Tout le monde (ou presque) dit :_ "féru en la matière".._.
En tout cas, merci pour la suggestion qui a l'avantage de juxtaposer les deux. Il faut que je vérifie si ça va dans le contexte, je vais regarder ma phrase...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'utiliserais personnellement jamais _ferré_ qui est familier  et qui d'ailleurs, je dois bien l'avouer, m'était totalement inconnu.   En outre, comme Nicomon, je n'aime pas la correction de la phrase que  l'on t'a suggérée ; je lui préfère de loin ta phrase initiale.



Nicomon said:


> Un proche synonyme de _féru_ serait_ mordu.
> _Diriez-vous _« mordu en la matière »? _Moi, pas. Alors, pourquoi _féru en la matière?_


Non, je ne le dirais pas non plus, c'est vrai. En revanche, je dirais aussi bien _Elle est mordue *de* grammaire_ que _Elle est mordue *en* grammaire_. Pour en revenir au point que je soulevais, il faut se demander si on peut utiliser _féru_ absolument, donc sans aucun complément : _Elle est férue / Elle est mordue_. Je dois bien avouer que je n'ai jamais rencontré la première contrairement à la seconde…


----------



## Nanon

Si _ferré _est familier, _féru _est vieilli dans certains emplois, et _*féru en _m'était totalement inconnu . Je persiste à penser que cette forme s'explique par une analogie de construction et que je ne l'utiliserais pas, d'où l'astérisque. Autre explication possible : comme _ferré _est familier et que _féru _ne l'est pas, on préférerait garder la même construction avec ce dernier (?).

_Mordu _utilisé absolument comme synonyme d'amoureux (au sens propre ou figuré), oui. Mais _féru _seul, dans la langue contemporaine (donc pas au sens de _frappé, blessé_), je ne vois pas. 

Mordu _en _grammaire, je ne connaissais pas non plus, ce en quoi je rejoins Nico. Mais encore une fois, qui suis-je pour condamner ?


----------



## Anikam

Mmmm... "Ferrée", ça ne me plaît pas, décidément, à moi non plus. Je crois que je vais garder ma phrase comme elle était. Je n'en considérerai pas moins avec intérêt les suggestions à venir. Merci à tous !


----------



## Nicomon

> Tout le monde (ou presque) dit :_ "féru en la matière".._.


 Comme tu dis... (ou presque). Je pense comme Nanon que cette forme s'explique par une analogie de construction.

Je ne serais pas portée non plus à dire _mordu(e) *en* _... quoi que ce soit. Ça sonne bien curieux à mon oreille.

_... versée en la matière / experte en la matière / passée maître dans le domaine ? 

_Bon, ce ne sont que des suggestions. Mais si vous tenez à tout prix à dire _« féru en la matière _», après tout, ce n'est pas mon texte.


----------



## Anikam

Nicomon,

C'est mon texte, mais je souhaite le partager, être comprise. Alors, si des lecteurs (éventuels, voire virtuels ; je ne sais même pas, au départ, si j'en trouverai...) au lieu de s'intéresser au récit, d'avoir envie de tourner la page pour savoir ce qui va se passer après, s'arrêtent à une expression comme ça, restent là à se dire : "_féru en la matière_... _féru en la matière._.. C'est nul, c'est moche ! Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ? Pourquoi elle a mis ça ? etc.", ben , ça m'embête... Franchement, moi, je croyais que c'était bien, "féru en la matière" , je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait s'arrêter à ça, avoir envie de corriger. 

Ceci dit, c'est vrai que "versée en la matière", "experte en la matière", ce n'est pas mal , mais ça me plaît moins, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi... Je peux avoir tort ! Quant à "passée maître dans le domaine", c'est bien, mais là, ça me paraît un peu long ou un  peu lourd... Ah, ce n'est pas facile...

Sur ce, il commence à se faire tard. Je vous remercie et vous souhaite une bonne nuit !


----------



## Maître Capello

J'avais également pensé à _versé_, mais le sens est un peu différent de _féru_, alors il faut te demander ce que tu veux dire exactement.  (On peut être versé dans un domaine tout en n'en étant pas du tout féru, même si c'est généralement le cas.)

_versé_ = qui a des connaissances approfondies 
_féru_ = qui est pris d'un vif intérêt


----------



## pointvirgule

Nanon said:


> Mais encore une fois, qui suis-je pour condamner ?


Bon, bon, c'est moi le méchant. Il en faut toujours un dans une histoire. 

Je ne dirais pas que _féru en la matière_ est nul et moche, mais je remarquerais l'erreur. Ah bon, on a confondu _férue_ et _ferrée_, me dirais-je, voilà tout.

Comme les autres, je ne raffole pas de la correction proposée par la personne mentionnée au n° 8. Pour ajouter aux suggestions de Nico, puis-je humblement suggérer : _Une libraire qui, malgré son jeune âge, s'y connaît à fond en la matière..._ ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je suggérais _versé_ pour remplacer_ ferré_ dans la suggestion que j'ai faite plus haut, qui intégrait les deux.
Pas pour remplacer _féru.  

_Anikam a écrit (c'est moi qui souligne) :





> d'une jeune libraire, *à la fois passionnée et très connaisseuse
> *


Je continue de penser que _férue_ ne convient pas pour les deux, et de ne pas aimer _férue* en*... _

Bien d'accord que_ « passée maître dans le domaine « _est trop lourd _: _j'ai mis les suggestions par ordre de préférence personnel.

*Edit : * j'ai encore oublié de mettre le fil à jour.  Je n'avais pas lu le dernier post de pv.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pas dit que _versé_ était une mauvaise solution, Nico. Je signalais juste la nuance de sens à Anikam. D'ailleurs, pour tout dire, je trouve que _versé_ s'oppose mieux à _bien que jeune_ que _féru_. 

Pourquoi ne pas simplement dire _passionnée et versée dans le domaine_ ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, je n'ai jamais employé _féru en_ et ne compte pas non plus l'utiliser à l'avenir. Mais de là à condamner ce tour sans appel… Je lui laisse au moins la chance de l'appel !


----------



## Nanon

pointvirgule said:


> Bon, bon, c'est moi le méchant. Il en faut toujours un dans une histoire.



Jamais de la vie . Loin de moi l'idée de te traiter de méchant. Seulement, je n'avais pas assez d'éléments pour approuver ou réprouver quelque chose de familier, d'incorrect et que sais-je encore. Qui écrit, avec quel style et dans quel but ? Eh oui, on en revient toujours à la même chose : le contexte, encore le contexte...


----------



## Anikam

Bonjour !

Alors, voilà. La phrase est exactement celle-ci (j'aurais dû m'en souvenir, car ce n'est pas faute de lire et relire ces pages que je n'arrête pas de corriger, mais bon...) :

"La libraire, dont le magazine précisait qu'elle était, bien que très jeune, _férue en la matière_, ne connaissait pas l'affaire." 

(Il se peut que vous soyez pris de l'envie de sortir vos crayons rouges, de la biffer et de tout réécrire - je dis cela parce que c'est ce qui s'est passé récemment avec quelqu'un d'autre, pour d'autres phrases, il est vrai, pas forcément pour celle-là... J'en ai été un peu décontenancée, mais il paraît que "mon style est lourd"... - C'est un autre problème...) 

Je préférerais, quant à moi, ne pas la retoucher. Je suis donc tentée de mettre _versée_ (ou_ ferrée_ ? Aïe, aïe, aïe... enfin, on va voir ; ça fait peu à peu son chemin...) à la place de _férue_, tout simplement, si _versée en la matière_ (ou _ferrée en la matière_) conviennent ici.

En fait, je désire insister sur le fait qu'elle a *de très grandes connaissances en la matière malgré son jeune âge*, (et que, pourtant, elle ne connaît pas l'affaire au sujet de laquelle je fais des recherches et que je veux raconter - un fait divers ancien ; il y en a tellement !)

J'ai évolué depuis hier soir où je refusais presque absolument de toucher à mon _férue en la matière_. La nuit, sans doute, porte conseil. Les autres tournures proposées me paraissent tout de même un peu longues et ne pas convenir aussi bien.

Quoique...

"La libraire, dont le magazine précisait qu'elle était, bien que très jeune, _passionnée et versée dans le domaine_, ne connaissait pas l'affaire", ça pourrait aller. Mais _"versée",_ seul, suffit peut-être. Et puis, "bien que très jeune, passionnée...", opposer ces deux adjectifs... Pourquoi ne serait-elle pas passionnée parce qu'elle est très jeune ? Au contraire !

Je ne peux pas employer une tournure comportant le verbe _connaître_ (ou un mot l'ayant pour racine), qui se trouve déjà à la suite.

Je vous suis reconnaissante en tout cas, de vos efforts et de l'aide que vous m'apportez. Nicomon n'est pas méchant. Il est amoureux de la langue française et donc exigeant, sans pitié par amour, ne veut pas qu'on la bafoue ou qu'on la blesse (qu'on la... férisse !?...)


----------



## Maître Capello

Anikam said:


> Et puis, "bien que très jeune, passionnée...", opposer ces deux adjectifs... Pourquoi ne serait-elle pas passionnée parce qu'elle est très jeune ? Au contraire !


C'est là exactement la raison pour laquelle j'ai dit que je préférais _versé_ à _féru_.  Mais dans le contexte complet que nous avons enfin, _passionnée_ est en effet superflu.


----------



## Mauricet

Avec tout ça, je proposerais _La libraire, dont le magazine précisait qu'elle était *férue de cette matière*, et, bien que très jeune, *déjà fort savante*, ne connaissait pas l'affaire._


----------



## Nanon

_La libraire - dont le magazine précisait qu'elle était fort versée en la matière malgré son jeune âge - ne connaissait pas l'affaire.
_
J'essaie de ponctuer avec des tirets, juste pour changer un peu...

Au vu du contexte, _ferré _est effectivement trop familier.


P.S. : Si pointvirgule dit qu'il est méchant, Nico et moi sommes des filles. Nico a d'ailleurs fait apparaître un ♀ dans son profil .


----------



## Anikam

Nanon (je n'avais pas vu votre dernier post !) et Maître Capello,

Je suis désolée de n'avoir pas donné plus tôt les indications qui auraient été nécessaires. 

Je suis désolée aussi d'avoir confondu Nicomon et Pointvirgule (le méchant pas méchant...).

J'ai donc mis _versée_ (et même_ très versée).

_J'aurais sans doute encore recours à vos conseils, besoin de vos lumières, car je continue à relire et à corriger ce texte de vingt-six pages (en Times new roman mis en forme - un récit ou une nouvelle...) que je n'ai aucunement l'intention de faire publier, mais qui me tient très à cœur, un peu comme un journal intime qu'on a envie de partager avec des amis ou des personnes dont on sent qu'elles peuvent comprendre, même si on ne les connaît pas depuis très longtemps (éventuellement aussi, avec des gens, connus ou non, qui s'intéressent aux faits divers, à la psychologie, au fonctionnement de la justice, si je parviens à les contacter... et si j'ose, surtout...) et que je voudrais correctement écrit, et surtout pas ennuyeux !... Vous voyez...

Voilà...

Merci et à bientôt, lorsque j'aurais encore des doutes, çà et là, au cours d'une relecture.


----------



## Nanon

Ne sois pas désolée : le forum est là pour aider ! Et il est plein de gens _férus d'amour _pour la langue (française entre autres).

À bientôt !


----------



## Anikam

Merci, Nanon et Mauricet. Je note.

Et ausssi que Nanon et Nicomon sont des filles


----------

